# Happy Friday the 13th !



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Yup, it's Friday the 13th again!

I'll be making some celebratory brownies or cookies later on. We will watch a scary movie, although it will be later in the evening as we have a meeting tonight at our house to make centerpieces for the Scout Blue and Gold dinner.

Have a great day!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Happy Friday the 13th!!

We only work 1/2 days on Friday's and next week is spring break so I'm going to celebrate by getting to work on my first picoboo controlled dual cylinder pneumatic prop (Jerry Atric). Just got the rest of the parts in yesterday so should be fun day.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Friday the 13th, Forum folk! Spooky1 will be home tonight, so maybe we can catch up on some of those DVR recordings or watch a really cheesy horror flick


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy Friday the 13th all - aren't we lucky we get two in a row this year -- woohoo!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yay!!!


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

Happy Friday the 13th day everyone


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Friday the 13th!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Happy Friday the 13th, Forum folk! Spooky1 will be home tonight, so maybe we can catch up on some of those DVR recordings or watch a really cheesy horror flick


Happy Friday the 13th to everyone.

Roxy maybe we can watch a episode or two of Fringe off the DVR (we have a backlog of Heroes too)


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Yes Yes happy 13th one and all


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Stay Scary everyone!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

This has been the best day ever. Waiting to check my lottery numbers later!!


----------

